# My Onix TDE



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

After 3 months of research and waiting, here she is.

I have to wait another week for the Easton Circuit wheels as they didn't arrive in time, I will update when they come in. But for now, feast your eyes.


----------



## AZ_Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome looking bike. How do you like the Orange, can't decide on a color. Waiting for a review, especially interested in how the wheelset changed to ride.

enjoy


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

The orange is actually amazing in person. I saw the TDE (Orange) and TDF (Blue) side by side in the shop. Pictures like the blue a bit better I think but the orange blows it away in person. The SRAM setup is amazing. Very smooth and very quick. It shifts as fast as I can move my fingers.

The bike overall inspires confidence. I climbed better than I have climbed before and much more relaxed. Coming down the same hill I was booking it at 45mph with not a worry at all. I could take turns much faster as well. I think people underestimate this bike, which is to my advantage!


----------



## rcordray (Jul 30, 2006)

Beautiful bike, ACaparzo! The orange is really nice with the black carbon. I have an '06 Opal which has the large-weave carbon. I actually like the looks of your small-weave better, although I'd never trade my Opal! The Zipp cages are a nice top-shelf touch. It appears you have the VDO stem-mount computer. How are you liking it? Did you get the MC 1.0 + ( the one w/ altimeter functions?) It looks like you have spent some ducats on this rig. Well Done! Can't wait to hear your opinions on the new wheels. Did you order the black rims?


----------



## ACaparzo (Jan 29, 2007)

rcordray said:


> Beautiful bike, ACaparzo! The orange is really nice with the black carbon. I have an '06 Opal which has the large-weave carbon. I actually like the looks of your small-weave better, although I'd never trade my Opal! The Zipp cages are a nice top-shelf touch. It appears you have the VDO stem-mount computer. How are you liking it? Did you get the MC 1.0 + ( the one w/ altimeter functions?) It looks like you have spent some ducats on this rig. Well Done! Can't wait to hear your opinions on the new wheels. Did you order the black rims?


Yes that is a VDO MC 1.0+, it is an amazing little computer. It lets me know more stats about my ride than I know what to do with. I love that I can mount it on the stem too, it makes the bike look clean. The Zipp cages are awesome as well. They look sweet and the hold the cages very securely but are easy to get the bottle out when i need it.

The Easton Circuits are black and slightly deeper than the Aksiums. I will get an increased aero advantage from them in addition to about 3/4 lbs. weight loss even though it has more spokes. I think it will go with the bike quite nicely.

I am anxious to see how the bike performs with the new wheels. It already climbs like a mountain goat and I think it will turn into a mountain goat on steroids with the Circuits.


----------

